# Any of yall own KEEPALIVE bait tanks?



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

Looking for some first hand reviews and accounts. Or if you have a quality tank you are in love with , then tell me about it.


----------



## Robbycicco (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a Bait Jaccuzzi tank made in Georgia. 

http://www.baitjacuzzi.com/

I did a lot of research for many, many, months and this was hands down the best tank I could find for the money. 

There are a few good ones in the $400 - $800 range, but that is ridiculous to me. I got an 18 gallon Bait Jaccuzzi complete with pump and filter for less than $200. The tank is built like an Army Tank (virtually indestructible) and is well insulated. I have kept bait alive for a few days with this tank. I cannot recommend it enough. You can call the builder, Joe, up and ask him anything you might have questions about - 706-244-0737, or contact him via e-mail at [email protected]

Good luck whatever way you go.

Robby


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The keep alive tanks don't really do filtration just aeration. I fish live shad and herring in fresh water often and filtration is an important component of keeping healthy bait. There are a number of brands that do offer filtration like Gray line, Baker bait tanks, or blue water bait tanks but they cost a lot. I use a filter system I made myself on a basic bait tank and as long as I keep my temp down it does great. They keep alives have great insulation and a great pump for a starting point so I would guess if you can add in some filtration you should be set.


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

Any chance you wanna share some details on your filtration setup ? Or pictures?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I will try and remember to take pictures later but mine is built with a rule 360 bilge pump with an attached venturi outlet to introduce air into the system similar to the keepalive pump which would also be a good option. This is housed in a section of 4" thin walled pvc with the pump at the bottom. The bottom is closed of with an end cap but not sealed so I can access it for repairs if needed. Above the pump is a pvc drain cover trimmed to fit in the tube. Above that I use bagged activated carbon and zeolite to remove ammonia and other waste build up. Above that is multiple layers of filter material that catch the slime and scales and can be removed one layer at a time throughout the day as it builds up. above this there are slots cut into the pipe that allow the water to flow in overtop of the filter media and down to the pump. The top I have closed off with a 4" hatch plate mounted to the top of the bait tank. This gives a clean flush surface and quick access for cleaning during the day.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Top with access hatch







inside tank showing filter housing







inside filter showing media







inside filter showing screen above pump







close up of venturi outlet.

There is enough room behind filter for the bait to swim by without getting stuck. This is about a 25 gallon non insulated tank and as long as I fill it up with cold well water add a little salt and some bait saver I can keep 50-60 6" shad for the day assuming the fish are biting well and I use them regularly throughout the day. THis system should work fine for saltwater as well just keep some frozen bottles around to drop in and cool the water off as needed.


----------

